# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Trotz Hormontherapie, steigender PSA-Wert

## peruzzi

Hallo,

mein Vater ist 82 Jahre und bei ihm wurde vor 6 Jahren die Diagnose Prostatakrebs gestellt. Zu diesem zeitpunkt gab es keine Metastasenbildungen und man entschied sich, eine Hormontherapie mit Spritzen durchzuführen. Diese war auch bis in diesem jahr erfolgreich, da der PSA-Wert immer um die 1 gehalten werden konnte. In diesem jahr sieht es aber anders aus. Die Spritzen helfen nicht mehr und auch die zusätzliche Einnahme von Bicalutamid Teva (150 mg am Tag) konnte das Steigen des PSA-Wertes nicht verhindern.

Mittlerweile beträgt der Wert 21 und ist innerhalb von 4 Wochen von 16 auf 21 gestiegen.

Knochensyndigramm ist imemr noch unauffällig. 

Der Arzt meinte heute, dass man nichts weiter machen könnte und der PSA-Wert auch weiterhin ansteigen wird. Weder eine OP noch eine Chemo würden jetzt etwas bringen. Man sollte abwarten, bis sich Metastasen gebildet hätten bzw. Beschwerden auftreten. Dann könnte man über eine eventl. Chemo sich Gedanken machen.

Ich bin total irritiert, weil ich dachte, dass solange  sich keine Metastasen gebildet hätten, auch eine OP eventl. noch helfen würde. Der Arzt ist aber der Meinung, dass im Körper bereits Ansiedlungen vorhanden seien und es nichts bringen würde, jetzt die Therapie zu wechseln.

Gibt es wirklcih keine Alternativen bzw. weitere präventive Möglichkeiten?

Viele Grüße

Peruzzi

----------


## Urologe

Wichtige Information ist: Wie hoch ist der Testosteronwert? Bei manchen Menschen wirken die Spritzen nicht so wie gewünscht.
Ein Testosteronwert kleiner 0.1 ng/ml sollte angestrebt werden. Steigt dann der PSA weiter besteht ein crPC (kastrationstresistentes Prostatakarzinom)
und der Wechsel nach Abiraterone (Zytiga) ist leitliniengerecht empfohlen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Peruzzi,




> Zu diesem zeitpunkt gab es keine Metastasenbildungen


zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es keine _nachweisbare_ Metastasenbildung. Wahrscheinlich beruht die Aussage auf einer damals durchgeführten Skelettszintigraphie. Die kann (Knochen-) Metastasen aber erst nachweisen, wenn sie mindestens 6...8 mm groß sind.

Es hätte schon damals Verdacht erregen sollen, dass der PSA-Wert nie unter 1 ng/ml sank. Ist jemals der Testosteronspiegel gemessen worden? Die "Spritze" soll ihn auf den Kastrationswert von ≤0,2 ng/ml absenken. Das passiert längst nicht immer, was aber viele Ärzte nicht wahrhaben wollen. Sollte das bei Deinem Vater auch der Fall sein, dann sollte ein Wechsel des *Wirkstoffs* versucht werden, z. B. Goserelinacetat (Zoladex®) statt Leuprorelinacetat (Trenantone®, Eligard®) oder umgekehrt.

Es wäre auch gut, wenn Du uns die Ausgangssituation von vor sechs Jahren mitteilen würdest (PSA-Wert, Gleason-Score und TNM-Befund bei der Diagnose).

Ralf

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich glaube.dass ich mich etwa falsch ausgedrückt habe. Am Anfang sank der PSA-Wert durchaus in den 0,2-Bereich. Aber nur in den ersten Jahren. Schon im letzten Jahr wurde der Wert dann nicht mehr unterschritten. Die Werte der Ausgangssituation müsste ich nochmals nachfragen.

Das Knochensyndigramm von vor 4 Wochen weisst immer noch keine, zumindest nachweisbare, Metastasen im Körper auf.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Peruzzi,

Urologe fs und ich fragten nach dem Testosteron-, nicht nach dem PSA-Wert. Das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Stiefel.

Ralf

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo,

also den Erstbefund habe ich jetzt vor mir liegen.
Im März 2007 wurde bei neiner Biopsie folgende Diagnose gestellt:
Prostatakarzinom
Histologie: Gut bis mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom der Prostata (G2a, Gleason 2+3=5)
Die Prostatagröße (TRUS) betrug 52g, der PSA lag damals bei 18ng/ml

Damals wurde vom Krankenhaus eine radikale Prostataktomie empfohlen oder alternativ eine antiandrogene Therapie mit LH-RH-Analoge

Der behandelnde Urologe empfahl meinem Vater damals eine Hormontherapie. Nach seiner Aussage würden die Spritzen nach ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr wirken und dann könne man immer noch nach einer anderweitigen Therapie Ausschau halten. Da mein Vater damals bereits 76 Jahre alt war entschied er sich für diese Variante. Der jetzige Urologe (der andere ist bereits im Ruhestand) , dass eine Hormontherapie normalerweise bestenfalls 3 Jahre den PSA-Wert eindämmen würde und die jetzigen 6 Jahre meines Vaters seinen schon weit mehr, als zu erwarten war. 

Auch ist er der Meinung, dass eine damalige OP  auch keinen besseren Krankheitsverlauf ihm beschert hätte.

Mein Vater ist bis heute eigentlich sehr fit und pflegt noch viele Hobbies. Für mich sieht er im Moment alles andere als ein "hoffnungsloser" Fall aus. Ich habe einfach ein Problem damit, abwarten zu müssen, dass sich die scheinbar bereits vorhandenen ersten Metastasen, auch bei einer Untersuchung sichtbar werden um dann eventl. mit Chemo etc. fortzufahren. Ich war der Meinung, dass es weitere präventive Möglichkeiten gibt.

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass die Lebenswerwartung eines 82-jährigen nicht mehr sonderlich hoch ist. Aber ein paar Jahre wären durchaus noch sehr schön.

Viele Grüße

Peruzzi

PS. Sobald mir der Testosteronwert vorliegt werde ich ihn hier posten.

----------


## RalfDm

> Sobald mir der Testosteronwert vorliegt werde ich ihn hier posten.


Hallo Peruzzi,

dann warten wir das erstmal ab.

Ralf

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo,

das Testosteran wurde am 09.01.2013 zum letzten Mal vom Arzt bestimmt, Danach nur noch der PSA-Wert.

Damals lag das Testosteron bei 0,17 ng/ml bei einem PSA-Wert von 6,77 ng/ml.

Ich werde den Arzt anweisen, bei der nächsten Untersuchung erneut den Testosteronwert bestimmen zu lassen. Zu Beginn des Jahres sah doch alles noch gar nicht so schlecht aus, oder?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Damals lag das Testosteron bei 0,17 ng/ml.
> Zu Beginn des Jahres sah doch alles noch gar nicht so schlecht aus, oder?


Ja, aber jetzt ist neun Monate später, und irgendwann kommt jede AHT zu einem Ende. 
Die Verdoppelungszeit von zweieinhalb Monaten (PSA von 16 ng/ml auf 21 in vier Wochen) 
ist doch recht heftig und wäre ohne Metastasen so nicht zu erwarten. 
Falls sich dieser rasche Anstieg bei weiteren Messungen bestätigen sollte, ist Nichtstun
keine Option, denn schon innerhalb zweier Jahre wären Werte über 1'000 erreicht.

Ein Anstieg des Testosterons trotz Spritze ist nach 6 Jahren AHT unwahrscheinlich. 
Im Gegenteil, es wäre einigermassen überraschend, wenn das Testosteron 
bei Verzicht auf die Spritze überhaupt nochmal steigen würde. 
Aber Nachmessen schadet bestimmt nichts. 

Das Knochenszintigramm zeigt nicht alle möglichen Metastasen. 
Die können auch in Lymphknoten oder in anderen Organen sitzen.
Einen Überblick verschafft ein PET/CT, am besten wohl mit einem PSMA-Tracer, der
sowohl Knochen- als auch andere Metastasen anzeigt (in Heidelberg, München und Ulm).
Doch auch ohne Bild können neue, sehr teure Medikamente, 
die nun auch schon vor einer Chemotherapie zugelassen sind, weiterhelfen:




> ... und der Wechsel nach Abiraterone (Zytiga) ist leitliniengerecht empfohlen.


Oder Enzalutamid (Xtandi), was nach Behandlung mit Bicalutamid 
mehr zu versprechen scheint als Abiraterone.
Wie lange das eine oder andere helfe, weiss man dann hinterher.

Die AHT mit der Spritze, später mit Bicalutamid, hat jedenfalls zeitlich ein 
überdurchschnittliches Ergebnis geliefert, auch wenn die Prognose von
10 Jahren eine allzu optimistische Erwartung ausgelöst hatte. 

Wichtig für deinen Vater ist dies:
Falls jetzt Metastasen da sind, was aufgrund des raschen Anstiegs nicht von der 
Hand zu weisen ist, waren die wohl schon vor Beginn der AHT vorhanden. 
Mit dem Entscheid, nicht zu operieren, hat Dein Vater also nichts verloren.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## peruzzi

> Ja, aber jetzt ist neun Monate später, und irgendwann kommt jede AHT zu einem Ende. 
> Die Verdoppelungszeit von zweieinhalb Monaten (PSA von 16 ng/ml auf 21 in vier Wochen) 
> ist doch recht heftig und wäre ohne Metastasen so nicht zu erwarten.


Es ist wohl anzunehmen, dass der PSA-Wert überproportional in der Zukunft steigen wird, denn im Januar hatte er noch 6,77, im August 16, also eine Steigerung um 10 und jetzt innerhalb eines Monats eine weitere Steigerung um 5.

Ich frage mich nur, ob ich meinem Vater ein CT empfehlen sollte. Meine Befürchtung ist, dass wenn er die Diagnose "Metastasen vorhanden" gesagt bekommt, er in ein tiefes Loch fällt. Benötigt man diesen Befund für die Weiterführung der Behandlung?

Der behandelnde Urologe sagte, dass eine Chemo höchstens bei Metastasenbildungen angewandt werden sollte und er auch dann noch kein Freund davon sei, da der Körper sehr stark darunter leiden würde und man wahrscheinlich nur 2-3 Monate dabei gewinnen würde, dafür aber sehr viel Lebensqualität, wenn man bei dieser Diagnose überhaupt davon reden kann, verloren ginge.

Welche Medikamente meinst du mit "sehr teuren", mit der man die Behandlung im jetzigen Stadium fortsetzen könnte? Enzalutamid?

Was könnte man sonst noch tun?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Welche Medikamente meinst du mit "sehr teuren", mit der man die Behandlung im jetzigen Stadium fortsetzen könnte? Enzalutamid?
> 
> Was könnte man sonst noch tun?


Enzalutamid, Abiraterone.

In der Patientenleitlinie II (Chemo, Seite 51ff) steht noch, dass Abiraterone erst nach Chemo verabreicht werde.
http://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/I...interaktiv.pdf
Das ist nun nicht mehr so. 
Diese sehr teuren Medikamente stehen jetzt schon VOR der Chemo zur Verfügung und geben deinem Vater wohl weitere Zeit relativer Beschwerdefreiheit. Einige Monate? Jahre?

Was man sonst noch tun könne?
Bildgebende Diagnostik hilft wohl kaum weiter, ausser dass man dann weiss, woher das viele PSA komme. 

Die beschwerdefreien Tage nutzen! 
Das tun, was man schon immer mal tun wollte, aber auch die kleinen Dinge geniessen.
Es wird der Tag kommen, wo sich Dein Vater zwischen Chemo und Schmerztherapie entscheiden muss (PL II, Seite 63)


Das Leben ist manchmal bitter, umso wichtiger ist es, die süsseren Tage zu pflücken.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo Hvielemi,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort, die das wiedergab, was ich leider schon vermutete.

Mir ist klar, dass das Leben begrenzt ist und wenn ein 82-jähriger Mann, der bisher ein Krankenhaus fast nur von Außen gesehen, also ein schönes Leben bisher hatte,  diese Diagnose gestellt bekommt, sicherlich jammern auf hohem Niveau wäre. Ich befinde mich aber leider in einer Zwickmühle zwischen ihm die Wahrheit sagen oder etwas vorgaukeln, was ich eigentlich nicht gut kann.

Aber wenn ich ihm reinen Wein einschenke, wird es ihm sicherlich nicht helfen, zumal er weiterhin aufgrund der Beschwerdefreiheit, positiv gestimmt ist und seine zahlreichen Urlaube mit meiner Mutter, die Beide immer noch machen, auch für das nächste Jahr schon geplant hat.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich befinde mich aber leider in einer Zwickmühle zwischen ihm 
> die Wahrheit sagen oder etwas vorgaukeln, was ich eigentlich nicht gut kann.
> 
> Aber wenn ich ihm *reinen Wein* einschenke, wird es ihm sicherlich nicht helfen, 
> zumal er weiterhin aufgrund der Beschwerdefreiheit, positiv gestimmt ist und 
> seine zahlreichen Urlaube mit meiner Mutter, die Beide immer noch machen, 
> auch für das nächste Jahr schon geplant hat.


Dein Vater ist mündig und er hat einen Arzt. Es ist nicht DEINE Aufgabe, 
ihm "reinen Wein" zum Krebs einzuschenken, sondern jene des Arztes.
Deine Aufgabe ist es, den Vater bei der Einordnung der Diagnose zu unterstützen.
Es ist unwürdig, einen älteren Herrn trüben Wein trinken zu lassen, bis er dann 
eines Tages merkt, dass Alle um ihn herum wussten, dass er mit dem Krebs ein 
Problem hat, nur er selbst nicht. 
Es ist durchaus normal, dass Mann sich in seinen Achzigern mit seiner 
Endlichkeit befassen muss. Die Ausrede, den Vater schonen zu müssen,
entlastet nicht von der Pflicht zur Wahrheit.


Du kannst vielleicht helfen, indem Du für die Tage nach dem Arztgespräch 
eine Ferienwoche für, oder noch besser, mit deinen Eltern planst, eine Kreuzfahrt
auf der Mosel oder in der Südsee, Spazieren im Westerwald oder auf einer Insel 
im warmen Süden, Hundeschlittensafari in Lappland, oder was die eben 
gerne machen.
Zeit für Gespräche oder auch stille Beschaulichkeit sollte auch drin sein.




> sei nicht dumm, *kläre den Wein* und verzichte auf jede weiter reichende Hoffnung!


Das ganze in Eurer Lebenslage überaus klärende Gedicht gibt es hier:

Carpe diem! (Nimm den Tag!)
Hvielemi


PS: 
Ich fände es fair, wenn Du deinen Vater hier mitlesen liessest, 
statt ohne sein Wissen hier Informationen zu streuen und abzusaugen.

----------


## HorstK

> ...positiv gestimmt ist und seine zahlreichen Urlaube mit meiner Mutter, die Beide immer noch machen, auch für das nächste Jahr schon geplant hat.


Das gefällt mir sehr gut, weil ich es zusammen mit meiner Frau auch so mache. So lange es geht...

Alles Gute!

Freundliche Grüße 
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=data

----------


## peruzzi

> Es ist unwürdig, einen älteren Herrn trüben Wein trinken zu lassen, bis er dann 
> eines Tages merkt, dass Alle um ihn herum wussten, dass er mit dem Krebs ein 
> Problem hat, nur er selbst nicht. 
> Es ist durchaus normal, dass Mann sich in seinen Achzigern mit seiner 
> Endlichkeit befassen muss. Die Ausrede, den Vater schonen zu müssen,
> entlastet nicht von der Pflicht zur Wahrheit.
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...



Also ganz so unwissend ist er nicht. Er weiß, dass er an Prostatakrebs leidet. Er weiß auch, dass ich hier nach Informationen suche, die seine Krankheit betreffen. Ich habe also sozusagen "grünes Licht" von ihm. Aber über die Tragweite ist er sich nicht im Klaren.

Mir war zwar nach dem letzten gemeinsamen Besuch beim Urologen durchaus bewusst, dass das Ansteigen des PSA-Wertes alles andere als gut war, aber über die wahren Ausmaße wurde ich erst hier ausgeklärt. Der behandelnde Arzt sagte imemr nur, dass noch lange nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft seien. Umso mehr bin ich nahezu geschockt, dass es schlimmer ist als vermutet.
Obwohl ich nicht immer das beste Verhältnis zu meinem Vater hatte (typische Generationsprobleme mit Unendlichdiskussionen) liebe ich ihn und in kritischen Situationen hielten wir immer zusammen (O-Ton meiner Mutter: Pack verschlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich). Ich  kann mich im Moment gar nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, ihn zu verlieren. Ich fühle mich jetzt in der Rolle eines Verräters, aber dennoch ist es mir unmöglich ihn, meine Mutter oder aber auch meine Geschwister über alles zu 100% aufzuklären oder gar mitlesen zu lassen. Sie alle sind der Meinung, dass alles nicht so schlimm sei zumal meine beiden Schwestern ebenfalls beide Krebs (Brust und Darm) hatten und diesen mittlerweile besieht haben. So, glauben sie zumindest, wäre es auch bei ihm.

Mein Vater würde sich von diesem Schock sicherlich nicht mehr erholen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der behandelnde Arzt sagte immer nur, dass noch lange nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft seien.
>  Umso mehr bin ich nahezu geschockt, dass es schlimmer ist als vermutet.


Es gibt, ganz wie der Arzt sagt, noch einige Massnahmen gegen den Krebs,
die hier auch mehrfach erwähnt worden sind.
Wenn Du deinen Vater dennoch eines Tages wegen des Krebses verlieren solltest, 
würde das  in einem Alter sein, in der Söhne ihre Väter auch aus anderen Ursachen verlieren.
Es ist bei Weitem keine Selbstverständlichkeit, die 80er zu überleben.

Daher noch einmal:
"Das Leben ist manchmal bitter. Umso wichtiger ist es, die süsseren Tage zu pflücken."

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo,

nach über einem Jahr möchte ich nochmals hier zu Wort melden.

Mein Vater wurde wegen des ansteigenden PSA-Wertes mit Abiraterone 1000 mg (morgens 2 Stunden vor dem Frühstück) gehandelt, Dadurch sank der PSA kurzzeitig auf 45. Parallel wurden die Hormonspritzen weitergegeben. Nun scheint auch dieses Medikament seine Wirkung verloren zu haben und der PSA ist mittlerweile auf über 90 und hat sich innerhalb von 2 Monaten verdoppelt.

Als einzige Alternative bietet der behandelnde Onkologe jetzt noch eine Chemotherapie (Docetaxel) an, die er aufgrund seines Alters und der besseren Verträglichkeit, wöchentlich durchführen soll, dafür aber mit jeweiles einem Drittel der "normalen" Dosis.

Leider ist seit letzter Woche ein anderes Problem hinzu gekommen. Mein Vater war ja bisher körperlich absolut fit und recht agil. Letzten Sonntag wurde er wegen geistigeer Verwirrtheit (er hatte Orientierungsprobleme) ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert. Dabei wurde eine vaskuläre Demenz diagnostiziert. Reden und erinnern kann er sich noch an vieles, allerdings sind seine Sätze nicht immer vollständig. Zudem hat sich eine körperliche Schwächung eingestellt. Er liegt den ganzen Tag auf der Couch und schläft. So etwas gab es vorher nie.

Knochenszintigramm, CT und Kernspin brachten immer noch keine negativen Ergebnisse. Allerdings haben sich die Metastasen an den Lymphen innerhalb von 3 Monaten in der Größe verdoppelt. Es ist also nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie auf andere Organe übergreifen.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll eine Chemo in seinem Zustand (Allgemeinzustand) durchzuführen (Nebenwirkungen)? Man liest überall, dass eine "erfolgreiche Chemo" ihm maximal 2-4 Monate Lebensverlängerung bringen könnte und dass bei eventl. geringerer Lebensqualität.


Auch wenn mein Vater fast 83 Jahre alt ist und ich weiß, dass seine (und auch unsere aller Zeit) auf dieser Erde begrenzt sind, möchte ich versuchen, ihm mit Rat und Tat in dieser schweren Zeit zur Seite zu stehen. Dabei möchte ich so viel wie möglich Tipps und eventl Erfahrungen haben.

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für eure Einschätzungen.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll eine Chemo in seinem Zustand (Allgemeinzustand) durchzuführen (Nebenwirkungen)? Man liest überall, dass eine "erfolgreiche Chemo" ihm maximal 2-4 Monate Lebensverlängerung bringen könnte und dass bei eventl. geringerer Lebensqualität.


Als jetzt 81-jähriger PCa-Patient würde ich auf Chemo verzichten. Das ist auch mit meiner Frau abgestimmt. An sinnvollen Ratschlägen in der aktuellen nun stark veränderten Situation Deines Vaters wird es mangeln. Ich würde ihm einfach seine Ruhe gönnen, solange er schmerzfrei ist.

Ich wünsche Deinem Vater ein noch langes würdiges Weiterleben.

*"Wenn es so weit ist, ist es so weit"*
(Hans Ulrich Wehler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Peruzzi,

die vorangige Frage ist welche Lebensqualität dein Vater tatsächlich noch von einer Chemotherapie erwarten kann. Hierbei muss eine strenge Nutzen- Risikoabwägung erfolgen. Auch wenn man Nebenwirkungen einer Chemotherpaie mildern kann sind diese nicht ganz unerheblich. Ich verstehe es jetzt so, die Chemotherapie hat einen palliativen Ansatz. Diesen Ansatz, möglichst eine Schmerzfreiheit zu erhalten, kann durch einen versierten Pallitivmedizinier auch anderweitig erreicht werden. Bevor also der Weg einer Chemotherapie gegangen wird, würde ich deinen Vater einem Palliativmediziner vorstellen und unter Berücksichtigung seines Allgemeinzustandes mit ihm andere Ansätze besprechen. Danach abwägen und sofern möglich seinen bzw. seinen mutmaßlichen Willen berücksichtigen. 

Tom

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Im März 2007 wurde bei neiner Biopsie folgende Diagnose gestellt:
> Prostatakarzinom Histologie: Gut bis mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom der Prostata (G2a, Gleason 2+3=5)
> Die Prostatagröße (TRUS) betrug 52g, der PSA lag damals bei 18ng/ml.
> Damals wurde vom Krankenhaus eine radikale Prostataktomie empfohlen oder alternativ eine antiandrogene Therapie mit LH-RH-Analoge
> Auch ist er der Meinung, dass eine damalige OP  auch keinen besseren Krankheitsverlauf ihm beschert hätte.


  Hallo Peruzzi,

etwas verspätet bin ich auf Deinen Thread aufmerksam geworden, und was mich etwas irritiert ist die Ausgangssituation Deines Vaters in 2007, bei einem Lebensalter von 76 Jahren (heute 82 J.)

Aus Deinem Posting # 6 ist zu entnehmen, dass ein Gleason Score von 5 (2 + 3) aus den Stanzbiopsaten evaluiert wurde. Das initial PSA ( tPSA) betrug damals 18 ng/ml bei einem Drüsenvolumen von 52 ml. Wird der gutartige, ungebundene, PSA-Anteil von ca. 3,5 ng/ml, welcher aus der BPH resultiert, vom tPSA abgezogen, so beträgt der komplexe, gebundene (bösartige) PSA-Anteil ca. 14,5 ng/ml, wobei div. Entzündungsprozesse für das Gesamt PSA (tPSA) zusätzlich mit verantwortlich sind.
Für einen "echten" Gleason Score von 5 nunja...nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.
Es stellt sich für mich nun die Frage, warum wurde Dein Vater mit 76 Jahren mit einem angeblichen "Low Risk" Tumor (nicht behandlungsbedürftig) überhaupt ektomiert, und was sagte der histopathologische Befund nach RPE am Resektat aus, Resektionsstatus (Schnittränder), Tumorvolumen, Gleason Score etc.?

 Dies spielt jetzt zwar keinen "Tango" mehr, würde mich, und ich denke auch vielen anonymen Mitlesenden, doch sehr interessieren, da die Ergebnisse des ersten Befundes nach 7 Jahren im Widerspruch zur jetzigen Genese stehen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## peruzzi

> Hallo Peruzzi,
> 
> etwas verspätet bin ich auf Deinen Thread aufmerksam geworden, und was mich etwas irritiert ist die Ausgangssituation Deines Vaters in 2007, bei einem Lebensalter von 76 Jahren (heute 82 J.)
> 
> Aus Deinem Posting # 6 ist zu entnehmen, dass ein Gleason Score von 5 (2 + 3) aus den Stanzbiopsaten evaluiert wurde. Das initial PSA ( tPSA) betrug damals 18 ng/ml bei einem Drüsenvolumen von 52 ml. Wird der gutartige, ungebundene, PSA-Anteil von ca. 3,5 ng/ml, welcher aus der BPH resultiert, vom tPSA abgezogen, so beträgt der komplexe, gebundene (bösartige) PSA-Anteil ca. 14,5 ng/ml, wobei div. Entzündungsprozesse für das Gesamt PSA (tPSA) zusätzlich mit verantwortlich sind.
> Für einen "echten" Gleason Score von 5 nunja...nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.
> Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage, warum wurde Dein Vater mit 76 Jahren mit einem angeblichen "Low Risk" Tumor (nicht behandlungsbedürftig) überhaupt ektomiert, und was sagte der histopathologische Befund, nach RPE, am Resektat aus, Resektionsstatus (Schnittränder), Tumorvolumen, Gleason Score etc.?
> 
> Dies spielt jetzt zwar keinen "Tango" mehr, würde mich aber doch sehr interessieren, da die Ergebnisse des ersten Befundes im Widerspruch zur jetzigen Genese stehen.
> ...


Hallo Helmut,

nicht behandlungswürdiger Tumor würde ich nicht sagen. Der Urologe deutete bei der damaligen Diagnose an, dass es 2 Therapieformen gäbe, wobei er meinem Vater die hormonelle Therapie als sehr erfolgversprechend empfahl. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mein Vater damals in eine OP eingewilligt hätte. Zum einen war er noch nie länger als 5 Tage in einem Krankenhaus und zum anderen hatte er wahnsinnige Angst davor, den Harndrank nicht mehr kontrollieren zu können. Er war halt schin immer sehr eitel. Somit war die vorgeschlagene Therapie auch genau nach seinem Geschmack.
Es scheint auch so, als ob sie länger als üblich ihm geholfen hatte. Es waren doch 6 Jahren. Eigentlich redet man immer von 2-3 Jahren. Während der Hormontherapie sank der PSA zwar nie Richtung Null aber wir waren der Meinung, dass eine Reduzierung auf 1-2 ein Erfolg wären, dem der behandelnde Arzt auch nicht widersprach.

Dieser Arzt ging dann vor 3 Jahren in den Ruhestand und sein Nachfolger führte dieselbe Therapie bis heute fort. Der seit einem Jahr behandelnde Onkologe hat bis vor 2 Monaten mit Abiraterone den PSA-Wert wenigstens auf 45 halten können. Jetzt hat er sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehr als verdoppelt. Auf meine Frage, ob der PSA-Wert nicht noch mehr sinken müsste wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass nicht die Höhe, sondern die Zeit in der sich dieser Wert z.B. verdoppelt, ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg wäre und dass sei durch den Stillstand somit gegeben.

Leider liegt mir der histopathologische Befund nicht vor.

Interessant finde ich den Ansatz bzgl. palliative Medizin. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass der behandelnde Onkologe auch palliativ tätig ist, aber dies uns als Alternative nicht vorgeschlagen hat. Ich werde ihn allerdings fragen.

Chemo in seiner jetzigen Verfassung fände ich nicht so gut.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Also Peruzzi,

aus Deiner Antwort zu meinem Posting erschliesse ich, dass Du diesen nicht ganz verstanden hast, oder nicht nachvollziehen vermagst.
Natürlich könnte die OP (TRUP) auf Grund des Harnverhaltes Deines Vaters angeraten gewesen sein. Immerhin drückt die Drüse von 52 ml. schon auf die Blase.
Keine Ahnung, geht auch so nicht aus Deinem Bericht hervor warum Dein Vater letztendlich operiert wurde.
Fakt ist weiterhin, dass der jetzige PCa-Status Deines Vaters, nach wie vor, im Widerspruch zur damaligen Befundlage steht.

Als Beispiel dazu kann ich Dir meine Genese darlegen, dass ich nämlich seit ca. 8 Jahren Träger eines Low Risk Tumores (GS 6) bin, und bis dato nichts gemacht habe. Aktueller tPSA = 8,14 ng/ml mit 62 Jahren.

Worum es mir im eigentlich hier geht ist, dass hier nicht der irrtümliche Eindruck entsteht, oder sich für alle Lesenden, ausser den "Profis", erschliesst, dass ein Low Risk Tumor mit einem Gleason Score von 5 innert 7 Jahre nach RPE zu einem pallativen Szenario mutiert.

Hier lesen viele anonyme "Neudiagnostizierte" mit, eine immer wieder diskutierte Active Surveillance Strategie (AS) für Low Risk Tumore wären dadurch ad absurdum geführt.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## peruzzi

> Also Peruzzi,
> 
> aus Deiner Antwort zu meinem Posting erschliesse ich, dass Du diesen nicht ganz verstanden hast, oder nicht nachvollziehen vermagst.
> Natürlich könnte die OP (TRUP) auf Grund des Harnverhaltes Deines Vaters angeraten gewesen sein. Immerhin drückt die Drüse von 52 ml. schon auf die Blase.
> Keine Ahnung, geht auch so nicht aus Deinem Bericht hervor warum Dein Vater letztendlich operiert wurde.
> Fakt ist weiterhin, dass der jetzige PCa-Status Deines Vaters, nach wie vor, im Widerspruch zur damaligen Befundlage steht.
> 
> Als Beispiel dazu kann ich Dir meine Genese darlegen, dass ich nämlich seit ca. 8 Jahren Träger eines Low Risk Tumores (GS 6) bin, und bis dato nichts gemacht habe. Aktueller tPSA = 8,14 ng/ml mit 62 Jahren.
> 
> Gruss Helmut



Hallo Helmut,

so ganz konnte ich deinen wirklich sehr interessanten Ausführungen nicht folgen, da hast du Recht.

Aber mein Vater wurde nicht operiert. Ihm wurde nur eine Gewebeprobe entnommen. Der Gleason-Score von 5 besagt doch eigentlich, dass es sich um einen wenig aggressiven Tumor handelt. Was auch dafür  spricht ist auch die Tatsache , dass bisher bis auf die Lymphe, der Krebs noch nicht gestreut hat.

Ich frage mich nur, warum der PSA jetzt so schnell am steigen ist.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Könnte es sein, dass die Hormontherapie gegen die gutartige Vergrösserung der Drüse (BPH) angedacht war ?
Belassen wir es mal mit dem GS von 5 aus den Biopsaten, welche nie durch eine Zweitmeinung verifiziert wurde.
Der schnelle PSA-Anstieg könnte u. a. aus einer langjährigen Hormontherapie, welche nach ca. 3 Jahren mit einer Hormonresistenz einhergeht, resultieren.
Obwohl dies bei 5-alpha-Ruductase-Hemmer wie Finasterid oder Dustasterid, nicht vorkommt, wenn es sich bei der Hormontherapie Deines Vaters um diese Generikas gehandelt hat. Keine Ahnung, nichts Genaues weiss man.

Was der Nicht-Befall der Lymphen bei Deinem Vater betrifft so ist anzumerken, dass eine Metastassierung auf zwei verschiedene Wege stattfinden kann. Der Hämatogene, über die Blutbahnen, welche sich am Skelett manifestieren, Wirbelsäule, untere Beckenknochen etc., oder über die Lymphogene, Lymphgefässe, sprich Befall der unmittelbaren Lymphknoten. Beim PCa der häufigste Uebertragungsweg.
D. h. bei Deinem Vater, wenn die Lyphknoten nicht infiltriert sind, schliesst dies noch lange keine Skelettmetastatierung aus. Siehe den raschen PSA-Anstieg.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich frage mich nur, warum der PSA jetzt so schnell am steigen ist.


Nun, die Aggressivität eines Prostatakrebses bemisst sich nicht nur
aus dem Gleason-Score, sondern vor Allem wie der Urologe ausdrückte,
durch "die Zeit in der sich dieser  Wert z.B. verdoppelt".
Eine seltene Spezies von Urologen, die das erkannt haben!
Stieg der PSA in einem gewissen Zeitraum von 22 auf 45 ng/ml, 
verdoppelt er sich in demselben Zeitraum von 45 auf 90 und dann, 
sofern keine Therapie greifen würde auf 180, 360, 720 ...
Das ist ja, warum der PSA und damit hoffentlich der Tumor mit allen
möglichen Therapien tiefgehalten oder im Anstieg angehalten werden soll.




> bis vor 2 Monaten mit Abiraterone den PSA-Wert wenigstens auf 45 halten  können. Jetzt hat er sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehr als verdoppelt.  Auf meine Frage, ob der PSA-Wert nicht noch mehr sinken müsste, wurde mir  mitgeteilt, dass nicht die Höhe, sondern die Zeit in der sich dieser  Wert z.B. verdoppelt, ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg wäre, und das sei  durch den Stillstand somit gegeben.


Hat sich nun der PSA-Wert nach diesem schnellen Anstieg von 45 auf 
irgendwo beim Doppelten wieder stabilisiert, steigt also nicht mehr weiter, 
ist dies ein Erfolg. Ein Therapiewechsel zu dem weitaus stärker belastenden 
Docetaxel, also Chemo, steht dann (noch?) nicht an. Steigt der PSA aber
weiter, was nicht klar aus deinen Ausführungen ersichtlich ist, mag
vielleicht das neue Xtandi das noch ein wenig verzögern, mit sehr geringen 
Nebenwirkungen.
Klar muss aber sein, dass in diesem Stadium längst jede Therapie nicht 
mehr auf Heilung ausgerichtet ist, sondern in palliativer Absicht geschieht,
also der Lebensverlängerung und Linderung dient.

Eine Therapie, die grössere Mühen bereitet, als sie nimmt, ist im Grunde
nicht palliativ, sondern schadet. Wir wissen natürlich nicht, ob der Alte Herr
die Chemo gut oder schlecht vertrage ...
Ob man das bei einem erschöpften Patienten noch ausprobieren möchte?
Doch eher nicht?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad



PS@Helmut:
Ich finde dein inquisitorisches Nachhaken zur KG-Vergangenheit von
Peruzzis Vater als unpassend. Der Vater hat jetzt ein Problem, und
das muss man mit den jetzt vorhandenen Mitteln lösen.
Es sind zukunftsgerichtete Hinweise und Rat gefragt. 
Lass die Vergangenheit ruhen. Danke

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> PS@Helmut:
> Ich finde dein inquisitorisches Nachhaken zur KG-Vergangenheit von
> Peruzzis Vater als unpassend. Der Vater hat jetzt ein Problem, und
> das muss man mit den jetzt vorhandenen Mitteln lösen.
> Es sind zukunftsgerichtete Hinweise und Rat gefragt. 
> Lass die Vergangenheit ruhen. Danke


Konrad das ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, und ich denke das dies, oder mein Anliegen, aus meinen Postings hervor geht.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ihr lieben Beiden,

Respekt vor so viel Fachwissen und Engagement. Ich wiederhole mich; ich würde aktuell alles auf mich zukommen lassen.

*"Nach welcher Regel bestätigt die Ausnahme die Regel?"*
(Hans-Horst Skupy)

Gruß Harald

----------


## peruzzi

> PS@Helmut:
> Ich finde dein inquisitorisches Nachhaken zur KG-Vergangenheit von
> Peruzzis Vater als unpassend. Der Vater hat jetzt ein Problem, und
> das muss man mit den jetzt vorhandenen Mitteln lösen.
> Es sind zukunftsgerichtete Hinweise und Rat gefragt. 
> Lass die Vergangenheit ruhen. Danke


Hallo,

ich denke, dass das Nachfragen/Nachhaken von *helmut.a.g.* durchaus sinnvoll sein kann, denn ich denke, dass hier viele Betroffene bzw. Angehörige von Betroffenen mitlesen und dann hoffentlich nicht so naiv an die Sache herangehen wie wir vor 7 Jahren. Aber wenn man keinem Arzt mehr glauben darf, wem denn dann?

@Helmut.a.g. 
Vielleicht hast du es überlesen, aber die Lymphe sind sehr wohl von Metastasen befallen und ahebn sich von der Größe her innerhalb von 2 Monaten verdoppelt. Knochen etc. sind bisher ohne Befund.

Schlimmer scheint jetzt noch die vaskuläre demenz zu sein. Seine Orientierungslosigkeit nimmt zu und ich befürchte, dass meine Mutter (85 Jahre) bald überfordert sein wird.

Sein Hausarzt hat ebenfalls von einer Chemo abgeraten, zumal sich sein Gesamtzustand erheblich verschlechtert hat. 

Der PSA ist nach Absetzen von Abiraterone, es war das Medikament Xtandi, weiter gestiegen. Innerhalb von 3 Wochen um 20, also auf 115. Leider liegen mir keine anderen Werte vor.

Mein Opa (väterlicher Seits) war ebenfalls an Prostatakrebs gestorben. Es schein also ein familiäres Problem zu sein. Deshalb möchte ich noch eine Frage in eigener Sache stellen. Könnte es sein, dass wir vor 7 Jahren eventl. die falsche Entscheidung getroffen haben. Wenn ich die Links von helmut.a.g. richtig interpretiere wäre in einigen Fällen "Weniger tatsächlich Mehr"?
Also haben wir den Krebs erst durch die Hormonbehandlung "zum Leben erweckt"?

Somit hätte sich für mich alle weiteren Krebsvorsorgeuntersuchungen als Risikopatient erledigt. Zumal der PSA im Alter sowieso steigt und dass oftmals grundlos!?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> @Helmut.a.g. Mein Opa (väterlicher Seits) war ebenfalls an Prostatakrebs gestorben. Es schein also ein familiäres Problem zu sein. Deshalb möchte ich noch eine Frage in eigener Sache stellen. Könnte es sein, dass wir vor 7 Jahren eventl. die falsche Entscheidung getroffen haben. Wenn ich die Links von helmut.a.g. richtig interpretiere wäre in einigen Fällen "Weniger tatsächlich Mehr"?
> Also haben wir den Krebs erst durch die Hormonbehandlung "zum Leben erweckt"?Somit hätte sich für mich alle weiteren Krebsvorsorgeuntersuchungen als Risikopatient erledigt. Zumal der PSA im Alter sowieso steigt und dass oftmals grundlos!?


Hallo peruzzi,

es ist richtig, den Lymphkontenstatus bei Deinem Vater habe ich zwar nicht übersehen, aber falsch verstanden, was mir beim nochmaligen lesen aufgefallen ist.

Eine "falsch" getroffene Entscheidung setzt immer ein "Wissen" über das Ereignis selbst, d.h. in Deinem Fall, eine Aufklärung über den Krankheitsstatus Deines Vaters Voraus. Diese Aufklärung fand offenbar durch die Arzteschaft nicht statt, wie zu oft.
Daraus folgernd konnte auch keine "richtige" oder "falsche" Entscheidung getroffen werden. Die Verantwortungs-, Aufklärungspflicht der Aerzte gegenüber Deines Vaters wurde nicht nachgekommen. ("0815"- Abfertigung, Patient.)
Vorzuwerfen gegenüber den behandelden Aerzten aus meiner Sicht ist schlicht- und ergreifend die Tatsache, dass nach einem evaluierten Gleason Score von 5 (2+3) aus den damaligen Biopsaten keine weitere differanzialdiagnostischen Massnahmen ergriffen wurden. Z. B. eine Zweitbefundung der Biopsate durch einen Referenzpathologen. Bildgebende Verfahren um das T-Stadium besser eingrenzen zu können etc. Die histopathologische Festellung von Entzündungsfaktoren an den Biopsaten, welche zudem einen erhöhten PSA-Anteil mit erklären können ( vgl. Prof. H. Bonkhoff ), wie schon zu vor erwähnt. Ein GS-5 ist in der Tat zunächst nicht unbedingt behandlungsbedürftig, welchen ich aus jetziger Sicht anzweifele, und dann als Erstlinie gleich eine Hormontherapie einzuleiten. Diese damalige Entscheidung kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen auf Grund der Befundlage. Klar, eine behandlungsbedürftige Hyperplasie (BPH) lag natürlich vor, welche zumeisst mit 5-alpha-Reductase Hemmer entgegengewirkt wird, im erweiterten Fall durch eine TRUP.
  Hinzu kommt, dass Dein Vater eine Ektomie der Drüse (RPE) vor 7 Jahren ablehnte, soweit ich dies jetzt verstanden habe. Andere weiniger invasive Therapieoptionen hätten betrachtet werden können.
Andererseits können auch echte Low Risk Tumore (GS < = 6) über die Jahre zu einem High Risk Tumor (GS > 7) mutieren. Andere tumorbiologische Marker sind dabei nicht ausser Acht zu lassen. Richtig ist zudem, dass eine ADT (Hormondeprivationstherapie) spätestens nach ca. 3 Jahren zu einem hormontauben, kastratinonsresistenten, Stadium führt.
Tribukait postulierte schon, dass eine ADT als Primärtherapie bei diploiden Tumoren, bei ca. 80% in GS-6-Tumore, zu einem aggressiveren, nächsthöheren, Grading weiter verkrebsen. "Die Guten machen den Bösen Platz." Dies ist so zu verstehen, dass maligne Tumore zumeisst mulifokal sind, d.h. mehrere verschiedenster Tumorentitäten bzgl. ihrer Aggeressivität gegeben sind. Dr. med. Leibowitz, US-amerikanischer Onkologe, (DHB) merkte zudem, und hier passend, einmal sinngemäss an,
" Es ist oftmals besser weniger zu tun als zu viel."

Dies wäre eine Antwort auf Deine letzte Frage,

_"Also haben wir den Krebs erst durch die Hormonbehandlung "zum Leben erweckt"?"_

"Wenn man aus dem Rathaus hinaus kommt ist man zumeisst schlauer."

Gruss Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Somit hätte sich für mich alle weiteren Krebsvorsorgeuntersuchungen als Risikopatient erledigt. Zumal der PSA im Alter sowieso steigt und dass oftmals grundlos!?


Abschliessend ist Dir zu sagen "peruzzi",

dass eben nicht alle weiteren "Krebsfrüherkennungsuntersuchungen" als erledigt zu betrachten sind, noch dazu als Risikokandidat, Patient bist Du ja noch nicht.

Im Gegenteil. Frühstmöglich regelmässige PSA-Kontrollen durchführen, um aus der PSA-Dynamik, Verdopplungszeiten, (PSA-VZ) recht- und frühzeitig einen evtl. bahandlungsbedürftigen Tumor zu erkennen, welcher mit einer adäquaten Therapieoption frühzeitig und in kurativer Absicht behandelt werden kann.

Genau dafür ist ein PSA-Screening sinnvoll. Je früher Du Dich mit dem PCa auseinandersetzt, desto gelassener kannst Du dann im Fall der Fälle mit der Situation umgehen.
Eine "richtige" Entscheidung für Dich ist die Folge.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Dies wäre eine Antwort auf Deine letzte Frage,
> *"Also haben wir den Krebs erst durch die Hormonbehandlung "zum Leben erweckt"?"*


Diese gilt nur im Kontext der dargelegten PCa-Historie Deines Vaters "peruzzi." Mein Statement im Posting # 29 führt dann ad absurdum, wenn der Gleason Score falsch bestimmt, wenn dieser nicht durch einen erfahrenen Uro-Pathologen evaluiert wurde, schlechte Reproduzierbarkeit, ein sog. "sampling error" bei der durchgeführten Stanzbiopsie vorgelegen hat, welcher mit einer geringen Stanzenanzahl einhergeht. Eine 12-Stanzen Biopsie verringert diese Wahrscheinlichkeit gegenüber einer Sextantenbiopsie z. B. D.h., wie schon zuvor erwähnt, besteht mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass maligne Lässionen in der Drüse multifokal in der Raumforderung, und mit unterschiedlichen Entitäten vorkommen können. Dass dies so ist zeigt, dass ca. bei 30% der ektomierten Patienten nach RPE ein höheres Grading und Staging am Resektat histopathologisch ausgemacht wird im Kontext der Biopsate. So könnte es auch bei Deinem Vater gewesen sein, dass nur die Stelle mit dem GS-5 getroffen wurde, und die Läsion, Läsionen, mit einem höheren Grading, Gleason Score, vorbei gestanzt wurde. Zudem ist anzumerken, dass bei der Bestimmung des Gleason Scores nur die zwei am häufigsten Prozentual vorkommenden Entdifferenzierungsstufen bestimmt werden. Die erste Zahl steht für die häufigste Anzahl z. B. 2, die Zweite mit den zweithäufigsten Anteilen z. B. 3. Dies wird dann addiert, 2+3 und ergibt den Gesamt Gleason Score von 5. Nun ist es aber auch so, dass sehr wohl geringere Anteile höherer Gleasons vorhanden sein können aber nicht mit angegeben werden. Das Dilemma am Gleason Score.
  Darin liegt das Postulat von Tribukait in dem er vorgibt, das diploide Tumore ( GS < = 6 ), ein Begriff aus der Zytopathologie welche die Bestimmung der DNA-Struktur an Krebszellen vornimmt und aussagekräftiger sein soll hinsichtlich der tatsächlichen Bösartigkeit, Aggressivität, von Krebszellen als der Gleason Score, und zudem Reproduzierbar ist.
  Das Zitat Die Guten machen den Bösen Platz bei einer ADT als Primärtherapie liegt nämlich darin begründet, das durch die ADT die hormonsensitiven Krebszellen eliminiert werden und die aggressiveren Verbände einen Wachstumsvorteil erst dadurch bekommen, da die bisherigen harmloseren Krebszellen diese nicht mehr in Schach halten können, vereinfacht ausgedrückt.

  Dieser kurze Nachtrag lag mir zur Aufklärung noch am Herzen, sodass erst keine Missverständnisse im Vorfeld allgemeiner Art entstehen.

  Ansonsten ist zu empfehlen die beiden roten Links in meiner Signatur mal zu aktivieren, darin ist u.a. ein hervorragender Beitrag von Ralf Dahm, welcher für Neulinge das ganze Spektrum PCa abfasst, ein Überblick für Jedermann.

Ende der Durchsage in dieser Angelegenheit.

  Gruß Helmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Guten Morgen lieber Helmut,

ich bin noch etwas verlangsamt zu dieser Tageszeit. Habe Verständnisprobleme mit diesem Satz:




> Darin liegt das Postulat von Tribukait in dem er vorgibt, das diploide Tumore ( GS < = 6 ), ein Begriff aus der Zytopathologie welche die Bestimmung der DNA-Struktur an Krebszellen vornimmt und aussagekräftiger sein soll hinsichtlich der tatsächlichen Bösartigkeit, Aggressivität, von Krebszellen als der Gleason Score, und zudem Reproduzierbar ist.


Irgendwas fehlt für das Verständnis. Noch dazu, wenn diese "Durchsage" in seinem Kern zur Klärung des früher Gesagten dienen soll.

Winfried

----------


## Reinhold2

Medizin-Studenten sollen verständliche Sprache lernen. Das werden wir doch nicht im Forum ersetzen?!

http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/news/...d_4202057.html

----------


## Harald_1933

> Irgendwas fehlt für das Verständnis. Noch dazu, wenn diese "Durchsage" in seinem Kern zur Klärung des früher Gesagten dienen soll.


Lieber Winfried,

Helmut ist möglicherweise beruflich unterwegs. Ich erlaube mir daher, hier einzuspringen. Und ich mache es mir etwas leichter, indem ich Dir statt vieler Worte - *hier* - die aktuelle Broschüre zum Thema DNA-Zytometrie einstelle.

Ich finde es übrigens bemerkenswert, dass sich Helmut mit dieser ergänzenden und ziemlich zuverlässigen Malignitätsbefundung identifiziert.

Auch Dein Nachhaken signalisiert Interesse. Vielen Dank dafür.

*"Wer sein Alter verbirgt, schafft seine Erinnerungen ab"*
(Arletty, eigentlich Lèonie Bathiat)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

der gute Helmut wird hier vor lauter verschachteln den Rest des Satzes aus den Augen verloren haben :-)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@W.Rellok; Reinhold2; uwes2403:

Meinen Posting # 31 enstand gestern Abend zur späten Stunde und etwas übermüdet.

Es ist schwer in kurzen Sätzen die Theorie von Tribukait und die daraus resultierende therapeutische Konsequenz verständlich darzulegen.
Damit muss ich Euch "Dreien" Recht geben. Ich habe diesen Satz bei erneuten Lesen heute Morgen auch nicht mehr geblickt....,
"Agathe steht in der Küche und nickt mit dem Kopf."

Folgende Inhalte habe ich aus diesem Link kopiert,
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html,
Auszüge aus dem Forumsextrakt Diagnostik , "DNA-Zytometrie" früherer geführter Diskussionen zu diesem Thema.
_
_ Die diagnostische DNA-Zytometrie erkennt in den konstant und repräsentativ diploiden und tetraploiden Prostatakarzinomen diejenigen, welche nicht nur ein sehr geringes Progressionsrisiko aufweisen, sondern die auch unbehandelt gegenüber gleichalten gesunden Patienten kein erhöhtes Sterberisiko mit sich bringen. DNA-tetraploide Prostatakarzinome zeigen unter Hormontherapie wahrscheinlich eine Verschlechterung der Prognose. DNA-aneuploide Prostatakarzinome dürfen nicht abwartend therapiert werden; sie sprechen auch auf eine Hormontherapie nicht an.


Reinardo schrieb am 6.4.2006:

In seiner Schrift "Nuclear Deoxyribonucleic Acid Determination in Patients with Prostate Carcinomas: Clinical Research and Application" (1993) untersucht Tribukait auf der Grundlage einer Studie mit 287 unbehandelten unter kontrollierter Beobachtung stehender Patienten und 309 mit Hormonentzug behandelter Patienten den diagnostischen und den prognostischen Wert von DNA-Messungen mittels der in Schweden gebräuchlicheren Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie. Die Untersuchung erstreckte sich über einen Zeitraum von mehr als zehn Jahren.

Er kommt zu dem erstaunlichen Ergebnis einer signifikant längeren Überlebenszeit bei unbehandelten gegenüber mit Hormonentzug behandelter Patienten. Er führt dies zurück auf die Vernichtung hormonabhängiger diploider Tumoranteile,wodurch das Wachstum hormonunabhängiger tetraploider oder aneuploider Tumoranteile vermehrt gefördert werde.

Er schreibt: (übersetzt) "Sofern der Tumor aus einer einzigartigen,hormonabhängigen Zellpopulation besteht, führt Androgen-Entzug zu ausgezeichnetem klinischen Ergebnis, Schrumpfung des Tumors, keine Schmerzen, usw. In einem Tumor jedoch, der sowohl hormonabhängige als auch hormonunabhängige Anteile enthält, führt Hormonentzug zunächst auch zu einem guten klinischen Ergebnis entsprechend dem Anteil der hormonabhängigen Komponente des Krebses. Dessen Eliminierung führt jedoch zu einem Wachstumsschub der hormonunabhängigen Komponente.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

In Anbetracht dessen kann man hinsichtlich der Überlebensrate von unbehandelten gegenüber hormonell behandelten Patienten folgendes sagen: Diploide, also gut oder hochdifferenzierte, Tumore sind hormonabhängig und werden nach Hormonentzug lange Zeit ruhig bleiben. Desgleichen wird deren Weiterentwicklung zu tetraploiden oder aneuploiden Tumoren bei diesen Patienten zu Gunsten langer Überlebensszeiten unterdrückt. 14 Jahre Beobachtung in dieser Studie haben nicht ausgereicht zu entscheiden, ob hormonell behandelte Patienten wirklich einen Überlebensvorteil haben.Grob aneuploide, schwach oder schlecht differentierte Tumore sind hormonunempfindlich. Androgenentzug eliminiert die hormonabhängigen Teile des Tumors. Das Ergebnis ist schnelleres Krebswachstum zur Metastasenbildung und signifikant kürzere Überlebenszeiten im Vergleich zu nicht behandelten Patienten.
Hoch interessant ist dass Verhalten tetraploider Tumore, die normalerweise viele Jahre stabil bleiben gemeinsam mit Androgenen, aber recht schnell zu wachsen beginnen, wenn man die Androgene entzieht."

----------


## helmut.a.g.

*Letzter Teil:

Würdigung:*

In den Fällen rein peridiploider Prostatakarzinome mit niedrigen      Wachstumsraten kann bei älteren, aber auch zunächst bei jüngeren Männern      auf eine belastende Hormontherapie verzichtet werden, wenn das      Tumorwachstum durch 1-2 jährige Feinnadel-Biopsien kontrolliert wird. Ein      Überlebensvorteil durch Hormonbehandlung ergibt sich bei diesen Tumoren      nicht. Viele unter uns hätten die DHB also gar nicht machen brauchen oder      zumindest den Beginn ohne Schaden hinauszögern können.Operation und Bestrahlung stellen bei Tumoren peridiploider      Beschaffenheit eine Übertherapie dar. Hackethal hatte Recht.      Haustierkrebse operiert man nicht !!Die Hormontherapie ist viel mehr als es derzeit geschieht zu      hinterfragen. So haben Männer, die sich einer Strahlentherapie      unterziehen, durch zusätzliche Hormontherapie keinen Überlebensvorteil,      wenn es sich um Tumore nicht peridiploider Beschaffenheit handelt.      (Pollack et al., 2003) Durch die Hormontherapie kann es zu einer Selektion      besonders bösartiger Tumorzellen kommen. Nach einem anfänglichen      missgedeuteten PSA-Rückgang erleidet der Patient eine durch die      Hormontherapie bewirkte Beschleunigung seines Krebsleidens. (Bichler et      al, 1998, Sauer et al. 20019Prostatakrebs      wird ungenügend diagnostiziert. Jeder Krebs sollte auf seine DNA-Struktur      untersucht und mit dem Betroffenen ein hierauf fussendes Therapieprotokoll      besprochen werden. Wie die Diskussionen über Erst- und Zweitgutachten      gezeigt haben ist der Gleason-Score ein sehr subjektives Urteil von      Pathologen, wohingegen die Bildzytometrie den Befund objektiviert und auch      bessere Prognosen über das zu erwartende Krebswachstum ermöglicht. 

Wer mehr über das Thema wissen möchte siehe unter, " http://www.prostata-shg.de/DNA-Zytometrie/ " von Prof. A. Böcking.

Interessant die Tabelle 3, Seite 24: Vergleich von Gleason Scores und DNA Malignitätsgraden, zugehörige Prognosen und mögliche Behandlungsstrategien.

Vielleicht trägt dieser Auszug für etwas mehr Verständnis bei.

_Ups, stellte gerade fest, dass unser aufmerksame un verlässliche User Harald_1933 etwas schneller war mit dem einstellen des relevanten Links zu diesem Thema. Danke Dir.
_
Gruss Helmut

----------


## Heribert

> ich bin noch etwas verlangsamt zu dieser Tageszeit. Habe Verständnisprobleme mit diesem Satz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Darin liegt das Postulat von Tribukait in dem er vorgibt, das diploide  Tumore ( GS < = 6 ), ein Begriff aus der Zytopathologie welche die  Bestimmung der DNA-Struktur an Krebszellen vornimmt und aussagekräftiger  sein soll hinsichtlich der tatsächlichen Bösartigkeit, Aggressivität,  von Krebszellen als der Gleason Score, und zudem Reproduzierbar ist.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Hallo Winfried,
der Zytopathologe, der zur Ploidie und der sich verändernden Struktur viel gesagt hat und sagt ist Prof. Böcking, der *dieses Schreiben* verfasst hat.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

Hiermit gebe ich die Diskussion bzgl. der ursprünglichen Fragen in  diesem Thread von "peruzzi" an den lieben Konrad (Hvielemi) wieder ab, welcher mich mit  dem erhobenen Fingerzeig des "inquisitorisches Nachhackens" abgemahnt hatte mit einem Hinweis dazu.

_"Es darf doch Hin- und Wieder mal ein kleiner Exkurs gestattet sein, etwas Abweichend aber passend zu einem Thema."
_
Gruss Helmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Vielen Dank, lieber Harald_33





> Helmut ist möglicherweise beruflich unterwegs. Ich erlaube mir daher, hier einzuspringen. Und ich mache es mir etwas leichter, indem ich Dir statt vieler Worte - *hier* - die aktuelle Broschüre zum Thema DNA-Zytometrie einstelle.


Weil ich gerade etwas Zeit hatte, habe ich aus der aktuellen Broschüre einen Erklärungsversuch für Einsteiger zusammengestellt (also den Text in mein Hirn kopiert, gekürzt und dann gepastet, Vorsicht: Plagiat!)

Das Ergebnis liegt hier:



> Der subjektive *Gleason-Score (GS)* schätzt die Prognose von Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom nicht sicher genug ein.
> 
> In Karzinomen nehmen, bedingt durch chromosomale Instabilität im Rahmen der
> zytogenetischen Tumorprogression, Ausmaß und Variabilität chromosomaler Aberrationen (*Aneuploidie*) zu.
> 
> Damit geht eine zunehmende Malignität der Tumoren einher.
> Durch Messung des DNA-Gehalts in Hunderten von Tumorzellen
> aus Stanzbiopsien kann man das Ausmaß der DNA-Aneuploidie als objektives
> Maß für die Bösartigkeit individueller Karzinome bestimmen.
> ...


Winfried

----------


## uwes2403

> schwach oder schlecht differentierte Tumore sind hormonunempfindlich.


Danke für die weiteren Ausführungen.

Ein Tumor (mit kribriformen Wachstumsmustern) mit GS 4 +5 (75% + 15%) wie bei mir ist schlecht differenziert. 
Ganz vereinfacht bedeutet das nichts anderes, als dass die jetzt zur Diskussion HT aller Voraussicht nach nicht lange Wirksamkeit zeigen wird - korrekt ? Wie gesagt, ganz grob vereinfacht....

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Ein Tumor (mit kribriformen Wachstumsmustern) mit GS 4 +5 (75% + 15%) wie bei mir ist schlecht differenziert. 
> Ganz vereinfacht bedeutet das nichts anderes, als dass die jetzt zur Diskussion HT aller Voraussicht nach nicht lange Wirksamkeit zeigen wird - korrekt ? Wie gesagt, ganz grob vereinfacht..


@uwes2403:

Das ist korrekt Uwe, obwohl diese Diskussion kontrovers geführt wird.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Medizin-Studenten sollen verständliche Sprache lernen. Das werden wir doch nicht im Forum ersetzen?!


Ich bin kein Medizinstudent Reinhold. Zudem bin ich dem "lernfähigen Alter" mit 62 Jahren entwachsen.

"Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmer mehr!"

(Kl. Scherz am Rande)

Gruss Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

> @uwes2403:
> 
> Das ist korrekt Uwe, obwohl diese Diskussion kontrovers geführt wird.
> 
> Gruss Helmut


Ja, ich weiss....wie immer geht's ja erstmal um Wahrscheinlichkeiten - hinterher ist man, wie so oft, dann schlauer....

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

> Medizin-Studenten sollen verständliche Sprache lernen. Das werden wir doch nicht im Forum ersetzen?!





> Ich bin kein Medizinstudent Reinhold. Zudem bin ich dem "lernfähigen Alter" mit 62 Jahren entwachsen.


Lieber Helmut,

Reinholds Einlassung bezog sich mit Sicherheit nicht auf Deinen zuvor eingestellten Beitrag. Nichtsdestotrotz behalte bitte Deine gute Laune.

*"Wer an den Spiegel tritt, um sich zu ändern, der hat sich schon geändert"*
(Lucius Seneca)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Winfried, lieber Helmut,

zur Vervollständigung noch nachfolgende Erläuterungen:

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles/Tischvorlage.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...ing%20Bonn.pdf

*Hier* - lässt sich das schon legendäre Bremer Symposium 2005 verfolgen. Der Vortrag Tribukait ist ab Seite 115 einzusehen. Am Anfang ist ein Gemeinschaftsfoto aller Referenten eingestellt. 

*"Alle großen Erfindungen, alle großen Werke sind das Resultat einer Befreiung von der Routine des Denkens und Tuns"*
(Arthur Koestler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo.

nach fast einjähriger Abstinenz möchte ich den jetzigen Zustand meines Vaters beschreiben.

Im letzten Jahr wurde versucht, mit Abiraterone (Zytec) den PSA-Wert zu senken, was wie zu erwarten war, nur kurzfristig Erfolg hatte.
Danach entschieden wir uns gegen eine Chemotherapie, alleine schon aufgrund des hohen Alters (mittlerweile 83 Jahre) und dem seit Herbst letzten Jahres doch verschlechterten Allgemeinzustandes. Dabei meine ich nicht die Auswirkungen des Prostatakrebes. Meinem Vater wurde im Herbst eine vaskuläre Demenz diagnostiziert, die jetzt voranschreitet.
Beim gestrigen Knochensyndigramm wurden jetzt erstmals Metastasen an Wirbelsäule und Rippen festgestellt. Der PSA-Wert liegt mittlerweile bei 160 und hat sich in den letzten beiden Monaten verdoppelt.

Aufgrund des Gesamtzustandes meines Vaters geht es mir eigentlich nur noch darum, ihm so viel als möglich schmerzfreie Wochen/Monate? zu schenken.
Schmerzen hat er bisher immer noch nicht, asser beim Wasserlassen (ab und zhu) was aber auf sein nicht vorhandenes Trinkverhalten zurückzuführen ist.
Ist es ratsam jetzt schon mit einer Palliativmedizin anzufangen? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es sonst noch?

Kann man eine Prognose bzgl. der Lebenserwartung wagen?

Viele Grüße und Danke für die Unterstützung.

Peruzzi

----------


## Reinhold2

OT

@ Peruzzi

Du hast meine Hochachtung und meinen Respekt, wie du in der Situation handelst. So einen Sohn wünscht sich jeder!

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ist es ratsam jetzt schon mit einer Palliativmedizin anzufangen?


*ja, natürlich!
*Die Option ist selbst bei vielen Jüngeren gegeben.
Hauptsache man kann sein Leben noch einigermaßen schmerzfrei genießen.
. . . und das sind sehr viele, die über viele Jahre ohne Probleme weiterleben.

Eine Prognose, bzgl. der Lebenserwartung wird wohl niemand wagen.
Das weiss nur Gott, oder wer auch immer . . . .
Das wird dir wohl auch kein Arzt sagen.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

> Schmerzen hat er bisher immer noch nicht, asser beim Wasserlassen (ab und zhu) was aber auf sein nicht vorhandenes Trinkverhalten zurückzuführen ist.


Hallo Peruzzi,

"Palliation" heißt in dieser Situation Schmerzbehandlung. Wenn Dein Vater aber noch keine Schmerzen hat, dann braucht auch nichts behandelt zu werden. Auch die Schmerzbehandlung mit Morphinen ist mit Nebenwirkungen verbunden, insbesondere kann der Darm seine Tätigkeit weitgehend einstellen. Solange dies vermieden werden kann, sollte man es vermeiden.

Ralf

----------


## peruzzi

> *ja, natürlich!
> *Die Option ist selbst bei vielen Jüngeren gegeben.
> Hauptsache man kann sein Leben noch einigermaßen schmerzfrei genießen.
> . . . und das sind sehr viele, die über viele Jahre ohne Probleme weiterleben.
> 
> Eine Prognose, bzgl. der Lebenserwartung wird wohl niemand wagen.
> Das weiss nur Gott, oder wer auch immer . . . .
> Das wird dir wohl auch kein Arzt sagen.
> 
> Gruss Hartmut


Bisher hat sein Hausarzt sich beharlich geweigert eine Verordnung für die Erstversorgung (SAPV-Formular Nr. 63) zu schreiben, weil er eben noch keine Schmerzen hat.

----------


## Hartmut S

ja, dann sollte er es schleunigst machen.
sein vater ist 83 plus . . .
was erwartest du?
was man hat, hat man.

ich verstehen dein posting nicht ganz.

bleib ruhig! - werde erst einmal so alt . . . 

gruss hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Nachtrag.

Hallo Peruzzi,

ich sehe gerade, du hast das Posting ja selbst geschrieben.
Was ich meinte ist, dass ich an Clusterkopfschmerz leide, und ich mir die Schmerz Spritzen
für 8 Jahre auf Vorrat besorg hatte.
Da diese Imigran Inject Automatikspritzen damals sehr teuer waren, und diese nicht jeder Arzt verordnete, hatte ich mir gedacht, was du hast, hast du.
Später, als mein Cluster mit 100% Sauerstoff behandelbar wurde, habe ich die Spritzen an andere Betroffene verschenkt. Die Jungs haben mir die Spritzen förmlich aus der Hand gerissen, obwohl das Verbrauchsdatum längst abgelaufen war.
Vermutlich wären die sonst `eh in Afrika gelandet.
Der Clusterkopfschmerz ist auch unter den Begriff, Selbstmord-Kopfschmerz bekannt, da er sehr, sehr schmerzhaft ist. Damals hatten viele Betroffene eine Zyankalikapsel in der Tasche. ich hatte mir aus Panik einen gewaltigen Vorrat an Spritzen zugelegt.

Da dein Vater noch keine Schmerzen hat, muss er noch keine Medikamente bekommen
Das hatte ich weiter oben falsch verstanden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## peruzzi

Guten Tag,

es gibt Neuigkeiten, alelrdings sehr schlechte.
Noch vor 3 Monaten waren die Metastasen auch unter dem Knochensyntigram kaum ersichtlich (auch nicht unter dem CT). Vorgestern wurde aufgrund zunehmender Schmerzen erneut ein CT durchgeführt. Der Befund war mehr als ernüchternd.
ALLE Lungenlappen sind mit 0,5 - 1,00 cm großen Metastasen befallen. Ebenfalls die Wirbelsäule und einige Rippen. Zudem die Lymphe und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe scheint auch an den Nieren (stiele!?) etwas auffällig zu sein.

Jetzt muss mein Vater zum Orthopäden wegen der Brüchigkeit der Wirbelsäule. Heisst dass, dass er jetzt eventl. im Rollstuhl endet?

Es ist wirklich nicht schön mit ansehen zu müssen, wenn es meinem Vater schlecht geht und man einfach keine Antworten auf seine Fragen hat. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mir das Ganze so nah geht.

Ich denke, es geht jetzt nur noch um die Schmerzlinderung. Ich eigentlich absehbar, wieviel Zeit uns gemeinsam noch bleibt, wenn der Körper nun innerhalb von 3 Monaten so sehr von Metastasen befallen wurde?
Der Arzt war auch überrascht, dass in den letzten 8 Jahren sich so gut wie keine Metastasen gebildet hatten und jetzt auf einmal dieser "Überfall".
Der PSA-Wert wurde jetzt bestimmt. Ich habe aber noch keine Ergebnisse vorliegen. Beim letzten Mal lag er ca. bei ca. 400 und hatte sich innerhalb von 3 Monaten verdoppelt (aber bis dahin noch ohne Metastierung).

Mein größter Wunsch wäre, dass er nicht Leiden muss. Da er aber immer noch sehr zuversichtlich ist und immer noch aktiv am Leben teilnimmt (viele ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten) habe ich große Angst, dass eine erhebliche gesundheitliche Verschlechterung und damit einhergehende starke Einschränkung ihm "den Rest" gibt.

Er soll jetzt, sofern der Calcium und Keratininwert in Ordnung ist, jeden Monat eine Spritze für den Aufbau der Knochen bekommen. Dies soll gleichzeitig auch die Schmerzen lindern.

Könnt ihr mir noch eine Tipp geben, wie man therapeutisch vorgehen kann. Palliativmedizin?

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass in seinem Alter (fast 84 Jahre) es kaum bis keine Möglichkeiten mehr gibt, aber mir geht es um ein menschenwürdiges "Verabschieden".

Vielen Dank für eure bisherige Unterstützung bei all meinen Fragen.

----------


## Urologe

In dieser Situation sollte zügig eine Chemotherapie mit Taxotere plus Zometa erwogen werden!
Das dient auch der Schmerzpalliation. Und PSA 400 ohne Metastasierung gibt es nicht,
sie wurden nur nicht gesehen. Schon da hätte man aktiv werden sollen ....

Und wenn die Chemo-Dosis auf 75% reduziert wird - wegen des Alters - sind die Nebenwirkungen sehr moderat in der Regel.

----------


## peruzzi

> In dieser Situation sollte zügig eine Chemotherapie mit Taxotere plus Zometa erwogen werden!
> Das dient auch der Schmerzpalliation. Und PSA 400 ohne Metastasierung gibt es nicht,
> sie wurden nur nicht gesehen. Schon da hätte man aktiv werden sollen ....
> 
> Und wenn die Chemo-Dosis auf 75% reduziert wird - wegen des Alters - sind die Nebenwirkungen sehr moderat in der Regel.


Aber gerade Chemo hat unser Arzt aufgrund des hohen Alters und der erwarteten Nebenwirkungen nicht mehr empfohlen. Zudem hat sich mein Vater bisher vehement gegen Chemo gewehrt. Wahrscheinlich befürchtete er damit eine hohen Lebensqualitätsverlust.
Da muss ich wohl etwas Überzeugsarbeit leisten, wenn es auch lindert.

----------


## Urologe

Ich habe bei 90 und 95jährigen Taxotere-Chemo ohne große Probleme und mit guter Wirkung
durchführen können. Wichtig ist die Dosisanpassung.
Und es sollte auf Xtandi (Enzalutamid) gewechselt werden.

Alternativ käme auch eine PSMA-Radioligandentherapie in Frage wenn die Nierenwerte OK sind.

----------


## peruzzi

> Ich habe bei 90 und 95jährigen Taxotere-Chemo ohne große Probleme und mit guter Wirkung
> durchführen können. Wichtig ist die Dosisanpassung.
> Und es sollte auf Xtandi (Enzalutamid) gewechselt werden.
> 
> Alternativ käme auch eine PSMA-Radioligandentherapie in Frage wenn die Nierenwerte OK sind.




Anstatt welchem Medikament sollte Xtandi genommen  werden?

Oder zuerst Taxotere/Zometa und danach Xtandi?

----------


## Urologe

Chemo nur 4-6x wegen des schnelleren Effektes, dann Xtandi

----------


## peruzzi

> Chemo nur 4-6x wegen des schnelleren Effektes, dann Xtandi


Mein Vater hat sich nochmals gegen eine Chemo ausgesprochen, 
nachdem er von der Strahlenärztin informiert und belehrt wurde. Er hat jetzt 10 Bestrahlungen am oberen Schulterblatt bekommen. Einzige Nebenwirkung: Er klagt trotz Gipsmaske über Schluckbeschwerden.Die Metastasen an der Wirbelsäule werden zumindest im Moment noch nicht bestrahlt. Die Ärztin sagte ihm auch, dass die Metastasen im Lungenbereich aufgrund der Menge nicht bestrahlt werden können.
Ob sich mein Vater über alles im Klaren ist vermag ich nicht sagen. Er leidet ja seit einem Jahr an einer stark voranschreitenden vaskulären Demenz, die immer wieder und öfter für  "problematische teilweise sehr aggressive Aussetzer" sorgt.
Der Urologe, sowie der Hausarzt und die Strahlenärztin sind aber übereinstimmend der Meinung, dass eine Chemo für ihn wahrscheinlich aufgrund der großen Nebenwirkungen einer sehr schlechten Lebensqualität führen würde.
Z.Zt. ist er aber noch recht gut drauf und das schlimmste für ihn wäre wohl, nicht mehr aufstehen und spazieren gehen zu können. Deshalb auch seine Entscheidung.

Ich persönlich möchte nur nicht, das er Qualen erleiden muss. Lebensverlängerte Maßnahmen halte ich alleine schon aufgrund seiner wirklich dramatisch ansteigenden Demenz als nicht besonders förderlich. Dann lieber jetzt noch einigermaßen mit seinem Hund unterwegs sein, als ein halbes Jahr länger im Bett vor sich hin "zu vegetieren". In seinem Alter ist es wichtiger, die paar verbleibenden Monate im Best möglichen Zustand zu überleben.

----------

